# Poor Mans Bling/rhinestone look



## Araiza5Graphics (Mar 19, 2009)

good day all, found a ton of info here, and figured I should post some info to help others.

here are a few samples of what I been using, instead of actual rhinestones. I am using deco-sparkle material. I got the idea from Luis on this board. two pics are posted... one at normal view, and the other on "extreme zoom" in the sun. Material is cut on a regular vinyl cutter and heat pressed. easy yo weed, only a few dots lost or stuck to the weeded material. 

This is what I am going to offer my customers, as well as actuall rhinestone shirts, just a less expensive alternative.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

i was thinking of using that with my rhinestones!looks great!keep up the good work!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Very good designs. Excellent idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CocoVee (Apr 18, 2010)

Araiza5Graphics said:


> good day all, found a ton of info here, and figured I should post some info to help others.
> 
> here are a few samples of what I been using, instead of actual rhinestones. I am using deco-sparkle material. I got the idea from Luis on this board. two pics are posted... one at normal view, and the other on "extreme zoom" in the sun. Material is cut on a regular vinyl cutter and heat pressed. easy yo weed, only a few dots lost or stuck to the weeded material.
> 
> This is what I am going to offer my customers, as well as actuall rhinestone shirts, just a less expensive alternative.


Thank You for posting!! This really helps a newbie like myself.


----------



## reid8796 (Jun 13, 2009)

How exactly does that work? I'm new to all of this. I just purchased a Roland gx24 and I'm just using the software that comes with it. I have only had it a couple of days so I haven't done much of anything yet. Can I do this effect with it or do I need new software? I love this it is so cute! Great idea!


----------



## Araiza5Graphics (Mar 19, 2009)

i used the fill dot outline macro in corel draw to do the outline (thanks Luis Fortun)... and cut it like a decal (mirrored) and weeded it like a decal.. heat pressed it and voila...as far a software... nothing real special.. just corel draw.... and on my cutter, still using Flex sign version 5.0... no reason for me to upgrade, since it works for me. 

had people look at the shirts and were suprised that it sparkled so much, and were shocked when the went to feel the rhinestones, and there were no stones there.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does the shirt wash well? Any dots come off?


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the look seems to sparkle at lot.. good job

jim


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's the link to the discussion about this process
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t115182.html


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

That's clever, I'd like to see how this application works mixed with actualy rhinestones, a combination of the 2 would look quite interesting...


----------

